# Gedney Station. Midland and Great Northern Joint.G



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Gedney station is in the Lincs District of South Holland close to Holbeach. It was a part of the Cross country Railway the Midland and Great Northern Joint which connected the East Coast Ports and Holiday Destinations with the Industrial midlands. This station in particular is one of the older ones on the Joint being on the western section therefore built in around 1866 to 1868ish... It straddles the A17 road and was closed with the rest of the system in 1959... a bloody disgrace in my view but there we are. Anyway on with the pics..... First up is the booking office door...






..... This really was a suprise!... a station Nameboard albeit without one finial, I cannot stress how rare these nameboards are these days as if made in Cast Iron would have been nicked for scrap value! Luckily this one survives as a testimony to a one mighty railway as it is made of concrete at Melton Constable in Norfolk. 











Station House. 


Gedney Yard Gatepost


----------



## shatters (Apr 19, 2009)

You've been busy BS , 3 really interesting sites.

Phil


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes there was something else in Lincs as well but that will be for another time. I do like to be a busy little Dog!


----------



## Labb (Apr 19, 2009)

Good pictures. What a good old derelict place. I know where I have to bring my camera.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Labb, there are loads more just like this one mate!


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice pics  it looks desolate with the access "cut off", perhaps that's why it's still looking in good condition.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

It was very desolate and literally in the middle of nowhere. Its in the fens and all you can see is flat fields everywhere.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> It was very desolate and literally in the middle of nowhere. Its in the fens and all you can see is flat fields everywhere.



Ah, I was wondering why it hadn't been sold off! It would make a fabulous house. 
Excellent find, Blacky. Love the nameboard and the platform bricks too.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ah, I was wondering why it hadn't been sold off! It would make a fabulous house.
> Excellent find, Blacky. Love the nameboard and the platform bricks too.



You make me laugh Foxy! That same desire to live in a quaint station house. This one is near a main road that goes up to Newark! It was a nice station all the same and although near a main road was in the middle of the fens with nothing but pancake flat fields as far as the eye can see. The proper name for Gedney is Gedney French Drove.


----------

